# Transpower Band Saw, Good Deal?



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

I see a Transpower 14" BS on CL for $200.00. Never heard of Transpower, it's a model BS-1401. Does anyone know anything about this saw? Is it a good deal? Pro's and con's???

Thanks,
JK


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Transpower was in importer doing business about 20 years ago. They were taken over by CP Tools, but CP tools no longer deals with woodworking equipment. It might well be a decent saw for $200, but you'd never be able to get parts if you needed them.


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie. That's the kind of insight I was looking for. Appreciate you helping out.

JK


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

If you can't get original parts, then get aftermarket replacement parts. They're easy to find.


----------

